# The first thing you want to do when you overcome SA??



## Everlong 91 (Mar 25, 2009)

The first thing I want to do is visit my old highschool and to see that there was nothing to fear and to be depressed about because I have so many bad memories at my old school that are depressing and anxiety related... I also want to go up to this super hott chick that used to like me at my old school and get to know her lol She was super fine, so she can see that i actually did find her attractive and i didint mean to ignore her and avoid her. (I only did it cause of depression and anxiety).. And lastly go -one on one- on basketball with my dad and dunk on his *** to prove that laziness wasnt the thing that was stopping me from continuing to play basketball to accomplish my dream lol :clap :boogie :clap

How bout you guys?? What's the first thing you want to do when you overcome Social anxiety?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Party like its 1999! Nah prolly go and catch up with all these people Ive been avoiding for years.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Make a bunch of friends


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Freedom2010 said:


> Make a bunch of friends


yup, me too.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Go into acting. I have always wanted to try it even if its a small insignificant role.. But what I want the most is to travel, and maybe one day help people who have this get over it... By the way this is a great thread, I posted a similar one lol.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Everything.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Nothing much. Just get a small group of friends who I know I could trust with my life and have fun with. Get a girl who I am deeply attracted to and can make smile without even having to try. Just the simple things. I could care less about being a party-goer lol. Oh, and maybe just to local music performances when I learn to play guitar. I would like to say I'm a B-level singer. Not good enough to be professional, but good enough to make others enjoy it. Of course I'm usually to anxious to go out and do that. Unless I'm playing rock band and someone needs to beat a song on expert!


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Look someone in the eyes and feel connection... not aggression and fear.
That's the first thing I would do.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Speratus said:


> *Nothing much. Just get a small group of friends who I know I could trust with my life and have fun with. Get a girl who I am deeply attracted to and can make smile without even having to try. Nothing much, just the simple things. I could care less about being a party-goer lol.* Oh, and maybe just to local music performances when I learn to play guitar. I would like to say I'm a B-level singer. Not good enough to be professional, but good enough to make others enjoy it. Of course I'm usually to anxious to go out and do that. Unless I'm playing rock band and someone needs to beat a song on expert!


Thats exactly what i'm after too. Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I want to learn to pole dance and salsa dance.


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

Start to enjoy the things I used to and be the smiling, sporty kid.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

you mean when a flash of lightning strikes me and i'm miraculously cured? 

i would probably tell everyone (my family etc.) how much they truly mean to me. 
and hug someone else than my mom for the first time in my life.


----------



## Everlong 91 (Mar 25, 2009)

Fairyxo said:


> I want to learn to pole dance and salsa dance.


Aaah pole dancing sounds awesome lol I know how to salsa dance a lil since im always around people that listen to it and dance to it at parties lol Its pretty cool .. Those are turn on's for guys too by the way haha


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

have an orgy


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Everlong 91 said:


> Aaah pole dancing sounds awesome lol I know how to salsa dance a lil since im always around people that listen to it and dance to it at parties lol Its pretty cool .. Those are turn on's for guys too by the way haha


Aye, true that last part, that's half the fun


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

veryshyperson said:


> have an orgy


Lol that was funny


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe I would live...


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I would be able to help people through a career in cognitive psychology. 
Have normal interactions with people instead of always viewing them through the filter of "will they like me?". 
Be in a band someday and play the kind of music I love. 
Be able to continue my life where it left off at 13 or so.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Live. Happily. Ever after.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

Move away from Craphole Canada and go learn a foreign language in a far away country


----------



## nonadee (Apr 10, 2009)

I want to start dj-ing again, but this time be more involved with the people on the floor, even if it is just a few seconds of eye contact.

I also want to call my auntie, uncles and cousins just to say hi. I've NEVER done that before.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Won't ever happen but if it did- get a gf.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

saillias said:


> Move away from Craphole Canada and go learn a foreign language in a far away country


nothing wrong with Canada.....

Anyways I would just be happy to have a normal existence instead of this jail im in.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Get a tough, socially draining job.


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

LostPancake said:


> I would be able to help people through a career in cognitive psychology.
> Have normal interactions with people instead of always viewing them through the filter of "will they like me?".
> Be in a band someday and play the kind of music I love.
> *Be able to continue my life where it left off at 13 or* so.


mee too


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i think.. i'd like to visit another country for the first time, maybe on my own, and meet new people. if i cant afford it, then... i'm really not too sure. there's just so much i'd like to do without fear


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Actually -live-.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Date a girl and form a relationship (get a girlfriend). I feel that I can do much much better than most of the guys out there who are currently in relationships.


----------



## Josie (Dec 8, 2008)

Get a job! Hahaha. I'll also try to be myself, and function in society without worrying about other people.


----------



## Everlong 91 (Mar 25, 2009)

I would also stop avoiding all these girls that im avoiding cause of SA lol... I hope im not hurting theyre feelings cause i dnt mean to.. im just to anxious sometimes. Theyre going to be surprised


----------



## Rushes (Mar 31, 2009)

You pose the question as if overcoming social anxiety is one single event. I have found that anxiety reduces itself in small doses the more you get out there and open yourself to the world. 

If we just sit around and wait for our anxiety to leave, we'll never do anything. But if we try something despite feeling anxious, we may find that our anxiety reduces around that particular situation or in general, and we are achieving goals we thought were impractical at that moment in time. Most of us need to accept that we may experience anxiety for a long while as there is no miracle cure. Yet that is no reason to let it rule your life and stop you from doing things.


----------



## 22017 (Mar 17, 2009)

Go travel somewhere by myself. There's something terrifying to me about going to a foreign place and being all alone. And I know people my age who have gone backpacking alone, that's something I'd like to do.

I guess be normal, do stuff social people do. Get a job and a career. Get married, have kids. Have good relationships. Have dinner parties at my house.

That's too much things now lol...


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

Rushes said:


> You pose the question as if overcoming social anxiety is one single event. I have found that anxiety reduces itself in small doses the more you get out there and open yourself to the world.
> 
> If we just sit around and wait for our anxiety to leave, we'll never do anything. But if we try something despite feeling anxious, we may find that our anxiety reduces around that particular situation or in general, and we are achieving goals we thought were impractical at that moment in time. Most of us need to accept that we may experience anxiety for a long while as there is no miracle cure. Yet that is no reason to let it rule your life and stop you from doing things.


Agreed, I still have it, but not as bad as I use to be and not in the same ways. Unfortunately it seems to be an evolving process and isn't simply turned off and on. You might make a few leaps, I'm no married with kids and I work for a strong company, but I still have many of the "little" things that keep me from other "normal" things. I still can't openly talk to a superior unless I've known them a long time, I hold back what I want to say for fear of saying something stupid and giving others even more reasons to mock me...behind my back that is. I'd love to be able to tell my kids school what I want and what I really think they should do with their policies, but I'm worried I'll say the wrong thing and give them an even bigger upper hand.


----------



## wiima (Jan 28, 2009)

Get some new friends from the school and hang out with the old ones...


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd like to learn to dance.


----------



## hiraia (Apr 26, 2009)

just in case i grow out of it before i actually kill myself...

1. i'd build a robot costume and join cosplay competitions.
2. go out on parties of the elite kids(at least, in my country) and build a network. i already have the all right connections, but i'm just too chicken and depressed to make use, much less expand them.
3. hang out with my friends again, and prove we didn't have a falling out.
4. go back to uni and finish my degree.


----------



## Ice Machine (Apr 27, 2009)

-Get a bunch of friends.
-Get a BF (Or more so be the one to ask out a guy. That'd boost my confidence 1000 fold if I got up the nerve to do that...)
-Try cosplaying just once. I'd go to an anime convention dressed as Toph. XP
-Get my own place
-Get a good job
-Reunite with old friends (if they haven't evolved into jerks...)
-Go to Japan. :boogie
-Get married 
-....Have a life.
-Help others who are struggling with it after I'm "over it" (Though I don't think you're ever truly over it.)


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

^ me too

Go to art exhibitions and feel confident about my self enough to
talk with the people there.


----------



## Indy (Apr 24, 2009)

Start my own environmental firm (I work in one now).

Display my artwork publicly.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I think I would just sit there and do nothing and enjoy myself for a while. Then just decide what I felt like doing. It would just be so nice to be able to sit and enjoy myself without the stressed out SA thoughts messing with me and not feel like I need to do something all the time. Just to be able to just be I guess and actually think about what I want to do knowing there's options.


----------



## GhostX (Dec 16, 2008)

Just enjoy life ( includes a lot of things!) and be comfortable in my own skin.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Quit drinking alcohol/doing drugs if you currently do those things.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I would go to the next dance at my school. Lately ive been starting to like dancing by myself. Too bad in public, it triggers the worst of my anxiety. I would also start flirting more. I get a lot of it, but its so one sided. It kills me that I can't respond in a reasonable manor. I would also push myself to get into the best college I can. The only thing thats holding me back is not that im anxious to go, but just that im anxious about being anxious there, and that it will only escalade without my family to help me. I would basically just live life to the fullest. Try drugs, get smashed, get a girl pregnant (not on purpose of course). The point im trying to make is, ive been so cautious about my life so far that when i beat anxiety, im not gunna shelter it anymore. Who cares about the future. I wont have anxiety in the now, and in the now is when i will enjoy it.


----------



## Miserable At Best (May 12, 2009)

I want to go on a hike up Mount Monadnock. When I was a little girl my dad wanted to take me but I was too scared about having a panic attack that I said no. It devastated him because he didn't understand. I want to go climb it myself once I get over SA.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Hold a charity event. I'm thinking hold a 'bounce on a space-hopper to work' day. That'd be awesome


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

MAKE FRIENDS, Get a Job!! An office job. Move out of the parents house (That would make both them and me happier), save enough money to see the Van's Warped Tour.  Buy a car (a shiny blue honda).


----------



## toby0625 (May 18, 2009)

be there for those who truly are there for me........forget those who are not cos they do not matter. value the things that really are important in life like love and hope, not desperation and despair. for too long i worry about the wrong people, i hope one day to forget these people and value them for what they really are. put things in perseptive, open up my heart and become me.and know that if i sing at work it's ok and other things that i do that people find strange and know that they do not matter


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

go streaking at a crowded beach/sporting event.


----------



## Ceilidh (Apr 10, 2009)

Make new friends, join a drama class and start conversations with random people just because I can


----------



## jnm123 (May 22, 2009)

i've always wanted to sing in front of an audience but i can only do it in front of one or two people after a few drinks lol


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Go to college/university, Learn Psychology, Help people with SA and other problems. 8)
Oh and live life to the max!!!


----------



## summerfun09 (May 19, 2009)

Enjoy the little things in life again! : ) Have fun going out with friends/family instead of feeling trapped and anxious and wanting to avoid it.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd probably continue to sit around smokin' weed all day, unless the thing that cured me also made me enjoy life.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I want to meet up with random people and have a lot of fun. I wanna also date really bad. I want to travel with groups and make the most of life!


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

have a close group of friends. find a career. Be in a meaningful relationship with someone.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I do not have to wait to overcome it to do things, but do things to overcome it and it doesn't matter if I ever overcome it completely. Bcuz Normal people don't want to do the things with people they are supposed to all the time but they make themselves to do it anyway or they lie to get out of it occasionally but they aren't developing a disorder from it.


----------



## MyNameIsJames (May 28, 2009)

Go to college and actually have fun with it. I'd love to travel too for a year or so.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Go on a trip with some friends to another city or something, like a road trip. That particular scenario would bring together everything I currently fear so enjoying it would mean I have well and truly gotten in complete control of my SA.

I can't wait for that day.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

There nothing I can't do already with SA...maybe I'm lucky. I guess the only difference would be that I'd actually _want_ to do more things, and that I'd enjoy life more.


----------



## QuietArtist (May 22, 2009)

Have a super bowl party at my house.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

It seems like the entire point of my life has been struggling to overcome mental problems. I think the most fitting thing to do after achieving this goal would be to kill myself. Or get so monumentally ****ed up on drugs and partying that the negatives of my life thus far are outweighed by far.

...

I think I know what to do.


----------



## joejoe (May 16, 2009)

have sex.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GO. ON. A. DATE! :fall


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

QuietArtist said:


> Have a super bowl party at my house.


hell ya. go chargers.:clap


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

be able to make quick decisions (not bad ones of course) and stop thinking too much. feel liberated!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> GO. ON. A. DATE! :fall


ditto


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

i can travel to australia and do bungee jumping there.i would love to do bungee jump some day.


----------



## Socks (May 3, 2009)

probably introduce myself to someone for the first time.. and make conversation all by myself.. 
and then not be afraid to hang out with them at another point in time


----------



## Eleison (Dec 19, 2008)

Join a creative writing group.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

spend some good time with the gf and friends.


----------



## mia jane (Jun 17, 2009)

Fix things with friends & have fun


----------



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

Throw parties and host meetups
Get married (yeah, I'm scared that no one will come and if they do, that I'll have to deal with all the attention on me).


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Run into a crowd with a boom box, blast some music, and start dancing as ridiculously as possible. It can be my victory dance.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

unsubscribe to this thread.


----------



## Recusant (May 4, 2009)

I want to go zorbing in switzerland.

http://www.zorb.com/


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

go threw a whole day without one negative thought about myself


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

get a date and go to a club


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Go out, alone, and make some friends.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

-become a porn star
-be the lead singer of a band
-act in plays
-be a rapper
-play drums in a band
-volunteer abroad


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Live!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Become a motivational speaker/writer and help others with SA. I just need to overcome my fear of public speaking and I'm set :lol

I would also like to start an organization that is for people who want to improve their lives and/or go for their dreams


----------

